# Any breeders sell to BC, CANADA?



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I really would like to add some "typier," properly bred, healthy mice to my small scale breeding program. I am in southern BC, Canada; just across the water from Port Angeles. Is there anyone who would sell a couple of their stock (even the less typey, or "faulty" mice - I'm really looking mainly for the health benefits that come with properly bred mice!) to me? How would you like to handle the transportation? I can likely drive half way, but of course a railroad of sorts would be the most convenient. 
Thanks!


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------

